# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  security

## allander

We are in a mall location and are wondering has anyone used a security tag, or something similar, that really works well.

----------


## GOS_Queen

Welcome to Optiboard -  

I hope you get answers to your question

----------


## mike.elmes

I can help.....we had the same problem. We installed locking framerods. They hold 12-18 frames per rod. Insert key and unlock the whole row. Keeps the most expensive stuff from walking out the door. This system costs about 250.00 per rod.I will try to dig up a link.


here ya go....check out the lockable frame rods.

http://www.framedisplays.com/stvel.html

mike

----------

